# Free shrimp poster



## George Farmer (29 Jun 2011)

Worth a look if shrimp are your bag...

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=4077


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Jun 2011)

I have one of these in my wall already


----------



## ghostsword (30 Jun 2011)

Thanks for the link!


.


----------



## Gill (30 Jun 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I have one of these in my wall already




Same, the Poster Looks Great


----------



## Derek Tweedie (30 Jun 2011)

Great poster some lovely shrimps on there its a shame some of them are so expensive though. 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jun 2011)

Derek Tweedie said:
			
		

> shame some of them are so expensive though.


Thats the reason we get the poster haha


----------



## Derek Tweedie (30 Jun 2011)

Lol laminate your favourite and stick it in the tank.


----------



## ghostsword (30 Jun 2011)

hahahha, or make small plastic copies..  or even better, buy a couple, when they die place them on acrylic resin, then cut to size and voila! a ready shrimp.. LOL


----------

